#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  CM lodestar kettingtakels

## Jeroen de Goei

Als je CM lodestars gaat inspecteren en je komt er achter dat er bij meerdere motoren een dun laagje vet op de remschijven zit, dan moeten die remmen schoongemaakt worden. 
hoe zou het nou komen dat er vet op de remmen zit.

ikzelf denk dat deze takels regelmatig op zijn kant gezet zijn.
en dan bedoel ik niet tijdens transport of opslag, maar tijdens het in en uitlopen van de ketting.

weet iemand hier meer over[?] 
wil iemand hier meer over weten[?]

jeroen

----------


## rinus bakker

Dat is dan behoorlijk stom, want CM waarschuwt al ongeveer 25 jaar tegen het op de klassieke Verlinde-manier van op zijn kant zetten tijden in en uitlopen. Daarbij staat een Lodestar dan ook heel wat minder stabiel dan een oude L104, dus het is stom in meerdere opzichten.

Dat van de oorsprong van dat vet weet ik niet, 
Maar dat op zijn kopse kant zetten leidt wel tot versnelde slijtage van de het frictiematieriaal op de remschijven, 
en extra slijtage op de andere onderdelen. 
Misschien wordt er door die wrijving wel iets veel heter dan bedoeld.. 
en geeft daardoor de kans op het neerlaan van een vet-filmpje van een lokale opgewarmde vet of gesmeerd onderdeel?
Heb je al contact gezocht met CM? Ik wil Wally Blount van CM hier wel eens over benaderen.
Ik ben in elk geval wel benieuwd of jij hier al iets meer van weet?
Ik kan nooit never nimmer niet nada noppo nakko genoeg weten van dit soort dingen. 
Iedere nieuwe kennis is welkom!

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Die takels gaan volgende week op de testbank.

Wally blount ken ik nog niet. Ik bel morgen even.

Het zou ook wel goed zijn om bij PCM weer eens een cursus te volgen.
Voornamelijk het elektrische gedeelte. Ik meen mij te herinneren dat zij dat eenvoudig konden uitleggen (toch weer stroom)

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

zie ook de reactie hierboven

Bij een CMlodestar (L) zijn er 2 remschijven. Het is steeds de onderste remschijf die vettig wordt.
Dit is degene die het dichtste bij het tandwielenhuis zit.
Dit kan je al zien doordat er kleurverschil optreedt tussen de 2 remschijven. 
De vettige remschijf krijgt een donkere kleur.
Het lijkt me dan ook zo dat het vet uit de tandwielenkast komt, door de lagers heen.

indien er geen vet op de remmen zit:
In de Lodestar onderhoudsboeken staat ook dat als het frictiemateriaal glad aanvoelt, je de rem met een fijn schuurpapiertje langs moet gaan. Maar ik vind nieuw frictiemateriaal  van remschijven al glad aanvoelen.
De bumptest met 1250kg zal zekerheid geven.

Verder is de stroomaansluiting van de spoel van de rem, dubbel uitgevoerd. Als je dit na gaat (laat) meten, blijkt dit gewoon een doorlus te zijn. Er wordt verder ook geen vermelding gemaakt in het boek. Waarom is die aansluiting dubbel uitgevoerd?

----------


## rinus bakker

Wat betreft PCM 
- of ze hebben nu een andere naam 
- of de goeie mensen (zoals John Jones) zijn daar weg.
Wat betreft die remspoel-bedrading - dat zou kunnen duiden op 'redundancy'.

----------


## Marc Hendriks

PCM bestaat nog steeds  John jones heeft nu zijn eigenbedrijf LTM

----------


## rinus bakker

He Marc,

Leuk om jou ook hier aan te treffen. WELKOM!
Dit forum begint met de week professioneler te worden!
Don't go away. 
Mensen met jouw kennis en ervaring kunnen we hier niet genoeg hebben!
(ook al ben ik degene die misschien nog wel eens op jouw tenen staat,
maar dat mag omgekeerd ook hoor.
Sinds de Paus zijn onfeilbaarheid heeft afgezworen zijn we op aarde weer allemaal gewone mensen!
[Nou ja, met uitzondering van de inwoners van het Huis van Oranje dan].
Maar wie is er van de 'harde kern' (de goeien) meegegaan met John Jones?
Hoe zit het met de trainingen die werden/worden gegeven door die companies?

Ik ga ook wel FF zoeken naar LTM op internet.

groeten Rinus

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Hallo heren,

Ik heb vandaag gesproken met de firma Reyners. Importeur van CM lodestar Nederland.
Over het vet op de remmen zeggen zij het volgende:

Enkele soorten vet hebben de eigenschap op een vloeistof af te scheiden. Dit betekend dat er in de tandwielkast een vettige vloeistof ontstaat die bijna zo dun is als water. Dit is het vet wat op de remschijven zit.

Ik ben dit een tijdje geleden wel eerder tegen gekomen in die tandwielkasten van CM, dus wat zij zeggen kan goed kloppen.

De desbetreffende takels zijn in 1997 tot 1999 gekocht bij PCM Engeland. Zij leveren dus die takels met dit type vet.

Volgens mij krijgt PCM die takels weer geleverd van CM Amerika.
Dus daar zit het probleem dan al volgens mij.

De desbetreffende takels waren 3 jaar niet geïnspecteerd.
Dat had natuurlijk eerder moeten gebeuren, dus de verantwoordelijkheid ligt bij de eigenaar van de takels.

Ik zit morgenochtend bij de firma Reyners om uit te zoeken wat er nog verder voor een problemen er kunnen zijn met betrekking tot het doorlopen van de ketting met de motor op zijn kant.

Wordt vervolgd
Jeroen

----------


## rinus bakker

We hebben nu al drie items:
1 - twijfelachtige (?) smering (= fabrikant?)
2 - verkeerd gebruik (= gebruiker - tijdens in en uitlopen)
3 - gebrek aan inspecties (=gebruiker!)

In de 12-15jaar dat ik intensief met Lodestars heb gewerkt is 
1 - nooit aktueel geweest
2 - niet voorgekomen door gerichte training, manuals en instructies
3 - echt niet zo fanatiek jaarlijks geweest, maar over die gesignaleerde problemen heb ik ook nooit vernomen.
Houdt ons op de hoogte!

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Toch Wally Blount eens Bellen over dat vet?

----------


## rinus bakker

Met dat vette Yanken-accent van hem - en die hopeloze tijdzone van hem - is het beter om eerst maar eens te mailen. 
Jij of ik? Heb je zijn e-mail adres?

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Ik kan zijn adres niet zo snel vinden,
Laat het me even weten.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

(Vandaag bij de firma Reyners op de koffie geweest.)

Het verhaal van het waterige vet is bij meerdere bedrijven bekend. 
De CM Lodestar is in eerste instantie ontworpen voor industrieel gebruik. 
In de industrie wordt een takel zeer regelmatig gebruikt op 1 dag.
In tegenstelling tot de entertainment industrie, waar de takel relatief weinig uren maakt. 
(Wij hijsen de takel omhoog en laten hem daar uren hangen.)
Hierdoor wordt het vet in het tandwielenhuis niet regelmatig gemixt.
Het lijkt erop dat er ontbinding ontstaat van de emulgator.
Tijdens transport en opslag staan de takels regelmatig op zijn kant.
Hierdoor krijgt het waterige vet toegang tot de onderste remschijf.
Lodestar heeft voor dit probleem een kit aangebracht op de rand van het lager. 
Door een jaarlijkse controle van de rem, kan men de remschijven ertussenuit pikken die vet zijn geworden en schoon maken.
Zouden elke Lodestar bezitters hun verplichte jaarlijkse inspectie uitvoeren?
Ik denk dat er een hoop vette remmen rondzwerven.
OOK VERLINDE TAKELS en de rest van de B merken.

Rinus: kan je het e-mail adres van Wally nog even doorsturen. Dan stuur ik dit verhaal ook nog even naar hem. Kijken wat hij zegt.

PS: Door de ketting door te lopen terwijl de motor op zijn kant staat verbetert de situatie niet, maar is niet het probleem van vette remmen.

Jeroen

----------


## rinus bakker

"Verlinde en de rest van de B-merken"
enne ... is Verlinde een B-merk tegenwoordig? 
(en wat zijn dan die andere B-merken...)  

PS:
e-mail adres Wally is onderweg.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

De Columbus McKinnon (CM) Lodestar.

Voor dit merk takel is het mogelijk om een workshop/cursus te volgen.
Ook de bijgeleverde technische schema,s en heldere uitleg van elk onderdeel dat zich in de takel bevind, krijgt deze takel van mij de 
A status. 

Misschien vergis ik mij, maar Verlinde geeft geen workshop/cursus over hun takel. Het is dan ook niet mogelijk om de kwaliteit van de takel ter discussie te stellen.
De takel werkt of werkt niet.
Als hij niet werkt, moet de takel terug naar een Verlinde werkplaats.
Door dit verschil krijgt de takel van mij de B status.

Nu is mijn laatste alinea over de Verlinde niet tot in detail doordacht. Misschien kan iemand mij hier meer over vertellen[?]

PS: De Lodestar heeft een slipkoppeling. Hierover heb ik ook nog wat vragen.
De antwoorden zal ik misschien niet op dit forum vinden, maar kan ik wel op dit forum plaatsen.
Maar dan moet ik eerst op dit forum kort en duidelijk uit gaan leggen hoe de tandwielkast van de Lodestar functioneert.

----------


## rinus bakker

Naar mijn weten heeft 99% van alle merken op de wereld een slipkoppeling, dus ook Verlinde, Liftket ('Chainmaster'), GIS, Donati, Coffing of Prolyft...! 
Ik heb een jaartje geleden dat fenomeen eens bekeken op een website van een grote handelsfirma in de VS.. zal eens kijken of ik hem nog kan vinden.

Enne als jij een auto koopt wil je dan ook de cursus die de automonteurs krijgen bij dat type?
En als dat niet blijkt te kunnen bij een BMW is het dus een B-merk?
En bij Lada (oeps!) wel - en is het dan daarom een A-merk?
Volgens mij is dat een wel heel boude voorstelling van zaken.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Laten we het onderwerp van de A en B status maar even achterwege laten.
Die discussie is verder niet aan mij besteed.

----------


## rinus bakker

Maar heb je al iets gehoord van Wally Blount?

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Ik heb nog niets gehoord. het zal na de kerst wel komen.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

zeker met vacantie?

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Wally Blount is op de hoogte van het probleem van de vette remschijven.
De waterige vloeistof die zich afscheid van het vet is gewoon olie.
Hij zegt dat als je het probleem op wilt lossen, je enkel de olie kan verwijderen uit de tandwielkast. 
Anders de remmen 1x per jaar controleren en/of schoonmaken met remmenreiniger.
Met als speciale opmerking dat je natuurlijk nooit het lager onder de rem moet bewerken met remmenreiniger. Deze moet vet blijven.
De vetlaag op de remschijven is bij Lodestar geen grote zorg.
De capaciteit van de rem wordt er minimaal door beïnvloed en het zal nooit zo zijn dat de rem zijn massa niet zal houden.
Wie geïnteresseerd is in deze briefwisseling kan mij dat mailen.
Dan stuur ik hem op.
Reacties natuurlijk wel met achternaam en bedrijfsnaam en waarom.

groet Jeroen

----------


## rinus bakker

Maar dan begrijp ik dat zoiets altijd gebeurt 
en het niet perse ligt aan het op zijn kant zetten tijdens het in- of uitlopen.
Of wordt het daardoor alleen maar veel erger?

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Ja dat klopt.
Op zijn kant zetten tijdens in en uitlopen bevorderd de situatie niet.
Als je de takel op zijn zijkant zet, loopt de olie naar de zijkant en ligt dan op de lagers.
Als je die lagers dan gaat draaien, loopt de vloeistof er gemakkelijker doorheen. 
Tijdens transport of opslag staan de takels regelmatig langere tijd op zijn kant. Hierdoor is het ook mogelijk dat de olie door de lagers loopt. 
Dus eigelijk zouden die Lodestars nooit op zijn kant gezet moeten worden. 
Niet tijdens transport of niet tijdens opslag.

Ik heb het ook wel gezien dat in het midden van de onderkant van de takel, bij de haak, de pakkingen  vet waren en ook vet doorlieten.
(de onderkant is daar waar de ketting niet zit)
In dit geval is de olie natuurlijk door de andere lagers heen gegaan.
De lagers tegenover de rem.
In dit geval worden de pakkingen aangetast. Maar dat is, naar mijn mening, een minder groot probleem.

Het is  noodzakelijk dat je bij Lodestar 1x per jaar even de remmen inspecteert en dan eventueel schoonmaakt. (EN andere onderdelen die 1x per jaar geïnspecteerd moeten worden natuurlijk.)

En niet en nooit op zijn kant zetten.

----------


## som

@jeroen weet je ook wat voor afdichting in het bewuste lager zit.
als het metaal is (zz) zou je die kunnen vervangen door rubber (rsr)
misschien dat de lekkage dan minder word,
een hypoyde olie in de tandwielkast kan ook nog verbetering bieden.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

hallo Som,
Lodestar heeft al iets aan het probleem gedaan. Ze spuiten nu een soort van afdichtlaag op het lagerhuis. 

Onderdelen vervangen zoals jij voorstelt, geeft het probleem dat je dan geen garantie meer hebt. Je moet dan wel verdomt goed weten wat je doet.
Als je onderdelen vervangt die anders zijn dan de bestaande onderdelen, neemt ook een hoop onderzoek met zich mee.
Je koopt zo een takel tenslotte omdat je een takel wilt die in 1 keer goed werkt.
En daarbij kan je en cursus volgen waarna je zelf het onderhoud kan  doen.

Toen ik bij de firma Reyners was kwamen zij ook met een ander type vet. Maar dat betekend weer dat je alle takels uit elkaar moet halen.
De tandwielkast moet volledig uit elkaar en alle onderdelen moeten dan schoongemaakt worden van het oude vet. Nou vind ik het best leuk om aan die takels te werken, maar het vervangen van vet neemt dagen, niet weken tijd met zich mee.

Bij CM in Amerika zeggen ze nu dat het probleem van het vet bekent is, maar dat het geen onveilige situatie met zich mee brengt.
Als je de takels maar wel 1 keer per jaar inspecteert.

Dit is volgens mij ook wettelijk verplicht in Nederland. (rinus?)

ter informatie,
Als je een takel koopt bij CM Lodestar, dan kan je daarna heel gemakkelijk onderdelen kopen. Duidelijke schema,s en telefonische hulp is ruim aanwezig. Maar dan moet je wel weten waar je mee bezig bent.
En als je ze belt met een stomme vraag, dan word het je wel duidelijk gemaakt, dat als je aan de takels gaat sleutelen, je wel moet weten waar je mee bezig bent.

Dus, als ik onderdelen moet gaan vervangen en bedenken van een takel die al meer dan 25 jaar goed werkt, dan zullen ze dat zelf ook wel kunnen. (Op hun kosten).

----------


## rinus bakker

Eens 1: 
nooit zelf maar even hardware onderdelen of componenten als olie of vet gaan vervangen.

Eens 2: 
het is wettelijk verplicht *  om minstens 1 x per jaar een inspectie van hijs/hefwerktuigen en hijs/hefgereedschappen uit te voeren, en de resultaten daarvan schriftelijk vast te leggen en te bewaren. 
*(size=1]ik dacht in heel Europa, maar weet niet of dit ook zo letterlijk in de Arbeidsmiddelen Richtlijnen-reeks staat -&gt; keuringen cq. beproevingen, worden namelijk wel door de lidstaten zelf geregeld.[/size=1]
EDIT: 
ik kan het verplicht jaarlijks inspecteren (niet zo gauw) vinden in de Europese regelgeving, maar in Nederland staat t in het Arbobesluit. 
Wel staat in Richtlijn 95/63/EG (van 5 december 1995) artikel 4bis punt 2 dat bij arbeidsmiddelen waar de veiligheid (mede) afhankelijk is van gebruik en slijtage er gezorgd moet worden voor periodieke keuringen of beproevingen, en dat daarvan de resultaten aantoonbaar moeten zijn, dus bewijs op papier. 

Van deze jaarlijkse eis tot inspectie in Nederland en weet ik echter dat die ook in Duitsland en Engeland zo is geregeld.
Inspecties zijn zaken die door een deskundige (persoon, rechtspersoon of instelling) moeten worden uitgevoerd. 
En dat kan je dus best zelf zijn - bijvoorbeeld als je een door CM gegeven opleiding (met certificaat) hebt gehaald. 
Voor een inspectie van een harpsluiting, balkenklem, staalstrop of inkortketting hoef je echt geen 5 jaar hogere technische opleiding te hebben gehad. Dat kun je per stuk in een half-tot-een uur onder de knie hebben. 
Het aanschaffend van de afkeurnorm voor staalkabels is nog steeds veel goedkoper dan om 20 stroppen ter keuring naar een EKH-boer te brengen. En dat elk jaar? Je zou wel gek zijn!
Voor takels, statieven en trussen vergt dat natuurlijk wat meer tijd, maar ook daarvoor is het onzin om inspecties allemaal uit te besteden. Helaas weet ik namelijk uit persoonlijke ervaring dat er bij de uitbesteedde werkzaamheden fakturen binnen komen die de lading geheel niet dekken, en dat er ook op andere manieren flink gerotzooid kan worden door 'inspectie- en keuringsbedrijven'.
Ook de opzet van de papierwinkel hoeft helemaal niet zo ingewikkeld te zijn als "de bureacraten" ons altijd proberen wijs te maken. Daar leeft men namelijk van het verwerken van (liefst heel grote) papierbergen, wij hebben nou eenmaal een andere inkomensbron en dus ook andere belangen.

Correctie 1:
het ontwerp van de CM-Lodestar stamt volgens mij uit 1958. Dus we hebben het over een takel die al ruim 45 jaar een prima reputatie geniet. Natuurlijk zijn er in die tijd allerlei verbeteringen geweest, en niet alles even gelukkig - zoals het geklooi met al die verschillende stuurstroomspanningen, maar overall is er nog steeds geen motor te vinden die zo'n HarleyDavidson-achtige klasse uitstraalt en waarmaakt.

----------


## som

als lodestar al zelf iets van een opgespoten? afdichting heeft zijn hier dan geen losse kitjes van verkrijgbaar om het probleem te verhelpen aan oudere takels?
eigelijk had ik het over afdichtingen en niet over hardwaredelen,bij een standaard lager zou je alleen de dichting toe kunnen voegen.
met smering is het zo dat de meeste vetten uit een oliehoudend zeepskelet bestaan,dat verklaart ook het uitlekken van de olie,
wat (in mijn ogen) gek genoeg geaccepteerd wordt,na een langere periode hou je alleen het zeepskelet over en zit je smeermiddel op de remschijf.

edit;ik heb gereageerd omdat bij een type van kone-cranes hetzelfde probleem zich voordeed,op advies van de fabrikant zijn destijds de dichtingen toegevoegt.
vandaar mijn bijdrage,dit was slechts een suggestie,het wiel hoeven we niet opnieuw uit te vinden.
hoewel mijn idee best wel een klein beetje lijkt op de oplossing zoals die al voorhanden is.
btw heb je iets van een schets van de upgrade?

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi som,
was het type van Kone cranes waarover je het hebt soms een Verlinde,
tenslotte is de Finse kranenbouwer Kone ook eigenaar van de Verlinde groep.
Ik weet een leuke anecdote over een oud type Verlindes dat geregeld problemen had met zijn pakkingen... 
Als je de Engelse prinses Anne opbelt kan ze je er ook alles over vertellen.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> 
> als lodestar al zelf iets van een opgespoten? afdichting heeft zijn hier dan geen losse kitjes van verkrijgbaar om het probleem te verhelpen aan oudere takels?
> 
> 
> Ja dat bestaat wel begrijp ik van reyners, maar dan moet toch weer de hele takel open, dat zijn er dan 20 in eerste instantie. dat ga ik niet doen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



         [?]

----------


## rinus bakker

Een leven lang 
- dat is in de Europese technisch juridische opvatting voor hijswerktuigen precies 10 jaar.
Bedoelt Wally ook zoiets of heeft ie het echt over 28, 54 of 85 jaar?
Ik heb van heel wat olie en vetboeren ('tribologen' ofwel 'smeringskundigen') altijd begrepen dat dit nou precies een soort spul is dat niet eindeloos goed blijft.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Wally heeft het over "to last the life of the hoist"
Volgens hem is die afscheiding van die olie ook maar 1 malig.
Als ik weer genoeg vragen bij elkaar heb zal ik hem nog eens mailen.

----------


## som

yow rinus, neuh hetwas een 10tons wandaap (kompleet kone) in een papierfabriek,door de warmte daar ontstond het probleem..

in principe verouderd elk smeermiddel,er zijn wel goede (dus dure(grafloscon)) vetten die er minder last van hebben.
een toegepaste truuk is dan om te proberen de zuurstof weg te houden bij het smeermiddel om zo de oxidatie tegen te gaan.(gesloten carter)

btw hoe oud is die princess :Big Grin: 

hai jeroen,wat bedoel je met verwijderen? 
de remschijf schoonmaken of het vet uit de reductiekast wisselen?
met de schets van de upgrade bedoel ik een tekeningetje van het nieuwe deel dat bij nieuwe takels de lekkage voorkomt.
als dat voorhanden is uiteraard[:I]

edit; mijn huidige handteking is per toeval wat vettig :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

hoi Som:
het is belachelijk off-topic, maar als je meer over deze mevrouw wilt weten:
http://www.royal.gov.uk/output/page418.asp  :Big Grin: 

En ik vermoed zomaar dat die hele dure smering niet in de "gooi-en-smijt-takels" zit waar wij doorgaans mee werken.
En van die (hele) oude Verlindes weet ik ook dat de smeerdop erg gemakkelijk los kon laten, en zeker niet luchtdicht was.
Dan had CM het al heel wat beter voor elkaar, maar dus ook niet perfect. 
(Maar met de huidige trend in de Dollarkoers moet het wel weer een heel aantrekkelijke investering zijn, of juist nog FF wachten want meneer Bush heeft nog steeds een veel te groot gat in zijn hand..)  

Btw.. de titel van het topic is niet helemaal correct ... we hebben het over remmen en lekkende smering, en nog niet erg over de electromotoren.... 
(of 
= vraag aan Jeroen: bedoelde je eigenlijk: 'electrotakels'?)

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Hola,
met het vet verwisselen bedoel ik het vet uit de reductiekast.
Je moet dan eerst gaan zorgen dat alle tandwielen en assen vetvrij worden,
om vervolgens lekker vettig vers vet toe te voegen.
Nou heb ik het idee dat jullie hier wel meer verstand hebben van vet dan ik,
maar het lijkt me dat zolang je de eigenschappen niet weet van vetmengen,
je dit ook niet gaat doen.
Over die afdichting ga ik meer informatie zoeken.
Hierover later meer.

Maar begrijp ik dat Wally het verkeerd heeft als hij zegt dat je dat vet niet/nooit hoeft te vervangen?
En is het advies dat ik toch al die tandwielkasten / reductiekasten open moet gaan maken?



kneeling down is something else then bending over

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi Jeroen,
ik ben wel vet maar geen vettoloog, dus praat na wat ik van verschillende vetkenners gehoord heb ik de loop de jaren. 
Er zijn oneindig veel verschillende smeermiddelen (olie en vetsoorten) met allemaal overeenkomsten maar ook verschillen - vergelijk het maar met staal. 
En juist in het negeren of niet weten van die verschillen kunnen de 'gevaren' steken - vergelijk het maar met takelketting en aanslagketting. 
Dus in een auto kun je niet ongestraft zo maar wat andere olie blijven stoppen dan de fabrikant aanbeveelt, zonder de werking ervan op korte - of lange - termijn nadelig te beinvloeden. 
Mijn vraag was alleen maar of CM het vet garandeert volgens het technisch levenslang (~10 jaar) of letterlijk levenslang?
Kwa takelgebruik zou het vet niet merkbaar achteruit moeten gaan, 
maar kwa scheikundige (?) achteruitgang is er de factor tijd, en dat heeft dan vast te maken met de geleidelijke reactie met zuurstof - vergelijk het maar met kruip.
Het advies moet van de fabrikant komen, en van CM weet ik wel zoveel: 
die gaan je echt niet iets advieseren als het niet nodig is.

----------


## Martin Hoegg

Habe mit begeisterung euer Forum gelesen. Ich spreche und lese Niederländisch aber kann leider nicht schreiben. Dennoch möchte ich noch folgendes beitragen:

CM Hat ein neues Vertriebssystem. Bisher ( Und auch noch weiter ) sind die Rigger von örtlichen Dealern betreut worden. Die Züge in der D8 Version kommen direkt aus den Staaten und die C1 Versionen wurden von der Firma Pfaff in Deutschland gebaut. Doese hatten in England als 100% Tochter die Vertriebsfirma PCM mit John Jones. ( Mittlerweile selbstständig unter LTM )
CM USA hat nun Pfaff die Patente der C1 Version abgekauft und produziert ( Durch wachsendes interesse in den USA ) selber den Zug. 
Es gibt für Europa zwei Regional-Manager welche die Händler direkt betreuen. In planung ist ein Lager in Velbert bei Yale ( Nähe Düsseldorf ). Dort werden von allen Sorten größere Mengen gelagert. 

Ich treffe nächste Woche Dienstag Klaus Weber von CM Europe. Da er kurz vor eine Reise in die Staaten zur Produktion unterwegs ist werde ich von Eurer Problematik berichten. Sobald ich Infos habe komme ich mit Neuigkeiten.

Schulungen können sehr einfach bei interesse organisiert werden. Ich selber betreibe Schulungen in Deutschland und kann soche auch hier in den Niederlande organisieren. Bei interesse bitte ich um benachrichtigung bei eos@eoslink.net oder mh@eoslink.net.

Diese Schulungen berechtigen zur jährlichen Wartung. Allerdings sollten die Züge alle 4 Jahre von einem Sachverständigen geprüft werde. Das sind speziell ausgebildete Ingenieure. Zu kompliziert.

Bis bald,

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Martin,

Elders over de gebruikte taal, maar in dit topic verder over de takels:

Dat Wally Blount van CM "om" is ook wel leuk om te horen, 
want een jaar of vijf geleden zei hij nog tegen me, 
dat hij het hele VBG-70 gedoe maar zwaar overdreven vond.

Hij moet wel nu de FEM met de BGV-mensen aan de nieuwe Entertainment-Takel-Ontwerp&Fabricage-Regels heeft gewerkt, FEM 9.7... (nr weet in niet uit m'n hoofd.)
Die ik overigens ook absurd ingewikkeld vind maar daarover hebben we het wel een andere keer.

Met de huidige Dollarkoers ligt er voor CM natuurlijk wel een markt voor het oprapen..... 

Ik snap nu het opstappen van John Jones ook beter (die gaat vast wel verder met de CM-club vermoed ik)
en denk dat Pfaff & PCM zich meer zullen gaan richten op de ombouw van GIS-takels naar BGV-C1.

----------


## Martin Hoegg

Hiho....

Ich denke das Pfaff und auch PCM ebenfalls Händler für den Loadstar bleiben. Pfaff wird sich wohl mehr um Winden und Podien bemühen da dies in der Tradition Ihr Hauptgeschäft ist ( Der Betrieb ist über 50 Jahre alt und sehr stark in der Fördertechnik)

Die neue Ausrichtung der Firma CM für Europa und Amerika ( BGVC1 ) hat sicher mit dem Druck von Chainmaster zu tun. Die haben durch hervoragendes Marketing sogar in den USA Erfolge mit den Vario Liften und der BGVC1 Ausführung. Sicherheit ist auch für die USA ein Thema.....

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

Hallo Martin en Rinus,
Als Martin Lodestar cursus gaat geven in Nederland, Dan wil ik daar wel bij helpen.
Ik kan wel dingen regelen. (koffie koeken enz.)
Alleen moeten we ook een heleboel takels hebben die al stuk zijn zodat we Cursusmateriaal hebben. En ook cursisten.


De reductiekast / tandwielkast van een CM Lodestar type L

Het begint met de elektromotor die een as aan drijft.
Deze as noemen we de Drive shaft. (and Pinion)
Deze as gaat door de nestenschijf, maar staat hier niet mee in verbinding.
De Drive shaft staat rechtstreeks in verbinding met de rem.
Op het midden van de Drive shaft zit een klein tandwiel. (het pinion)
Deze Pinion drijft het tandwiel van de Lodeprotector aan. 
In het hart/middenpunt van de lodeprotector, zit weer een klein tandwiel (intermadiate pinion)
Deze staat in verbinding met een schijf (*) die op het tandwiel van de lodeprotector is geperst.
Het Intermadiate pinion staat in verbinding met weer een groot tandwiel (liftwheel)
Het liftwheel staat rechtstreeks in verbinding met de nestenschijf. 
De Nestenschijf brengt de ketting in beweging.

(*)Deze geperste schijf gaat ronddraaien (slippen) ”t.a.v. het tandwiel gedeelte van de lodeprotector” als er een te hoge belasting ontstaat. 
De Slipkoppeling.

*Overbelasting bij een statische last.*
Dus als de takel een te groot gewicht krijgt terwijl de rem er gewoon opstaat, 
Dan wil de nestenschijf draaien.
Dus ook het liftwheel wil draaien.
Dan wil ook het intermadiate pinion draaien.
Dan wil ook de lodeprotector draaien.
Dan wil ook de drive shaft draaien,
Maar die gaat niet draaien want daar staat de rem op.
Dus gaat de lodeprotector in werking en zal de geperste schijf gaan draaien en blijft het tandwiel van de lodeprotector stilstaan.
De last zal zakken.


*Overbelasting bij een dynamische last.*
De elektromotor gaat draaien.
De rem is vrij.
Dan gaat de drive shaft draaien.
Dan gaat het tandwiel van de lodeprotector draaien.
Dan gaat de intermadiate pinion draaien,
Maar deze heeft teveel gewicht.
Het ligt dan aan de massa wanneer de lodeprotector gaat draaien.
Tussen de +/- 1400-1800kg aan gewicht zal het gewicht niet meer mee omhoog getrokken worden.
De lodeprotector zal gaan slippen.

De rem zorgt ervoor dat de 1000kg maximaal last op zijn plaats blijft.
Als op wat voor een manier dan ook het gewicht te zwaar wordt dan zal de lodeprotector gaan slippen.

[^]

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo *[u]Martin*</u>,

bis jetzt haben die Leute an diesen Forum am meisten 
ihren Wahl für Englisch als zweite Sprache erklährt.
Ist es für dich auch möglich - - - to continue your contributions in English ..........
I'm sure it would be very much appreciated by most of our readers. 

 &

Hoi [u]*Jeroen* </u>,

je moet gewoon wat vaker met Wally mailen....
maar:
- als een Mercedes met 200km/u tegen een betonnen muur rijdst is ie stuk
- wat nou als ik met 150km/u tegen die muur rij?
- of met 81km/u en dan met een drietal opgevouwen matrassen voor de voorbumper?
en 
Hoeveel illegale kinderen zou Prins Bernard nou eigenlijk echt hebben.

Voor de meeste van jouw vragen zijn er gewoon Europese regels waaraan die dingen moeten voldoen.
Zet de fabrikant er CE op dan beweert ie daarmee dus dat er aan die regel(s)= Machine Richtlijn is voldaan.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

weer de jaarlijkse inspectie gedaan van de Lodestars die hierboven worden besproken. 

Wat waren alle remschijven mooi schoon dit jaar. :Smile:

----------


## havvyan

> Overbelasting bij een statische last.[/b]
> Dus als de takel een te groot gewicht krijgt terwijl de rem er gewoon opstaat, 
> Dan wil de nestenschijf draaien.
> Dus ook het liftwheel wil draaien.
> Dan wil ook het intermadiate pinion draaien.
> Dan wil ook de lodeprotector draaien.
> Dan wil ook de drive shaft draaien,
> Maar die gaat niet draaien want daar staat de rem op.
> Dus gaat de lodeprotector in werking en zal de geperste schijf gaan draaien en blijft het tandwiel van de lodeprotector stilstaan.
> ...



deze takel tild mistens 1250kg (tijdens proefbelasting)van de grond zonder problemen

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo havvyvan,
je citeert een bericht van meer dan een jaar oud....
dan hoeft het niet zo uitgebreid hoor - dat is forumverspilling.





> deze takel tilt minstens 1250kg van de grond zonder problemen



dat getal is de verplichte veilige grens voor beproeving...... 

maar als je dat tijdens het werk doet kom je meteen in aanmerking voor een boete van heel wat honderden (Z)eurotjes!
Wie een beetje zijn verstand gebruikt stopt bij 500kg op zo'n takel.

----------


## havvyan

sorry
heb hem aangepast
ook de laatste regel

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

hoi Havvyan,
Het is dat wel een bericht van lange tijd geleden, maar de takel werkt nog steeds het zelfde. 
De takel waarover we hier praten is de CM Lodestar. Als je wilt kan ik je wel eens een handleiding over deze takels toesturen. misschien ga je dan beter begrijpen hoe deze takels werken.

het eerste voorbeeld wat jij aangrijpt gaat inderdaad over statische last.
Dit is een stilhangende last waarbij de rem de last op zijn plaats houd.

als de stilhangende last toch nog meer last krijgt, ( de ketting van de naasthangende motor breekt of zo) dan zal de slipkoppeling in werking treden. dat is het doel geweest van dit onderzoek. 
--gaat de rem eerder slippen of gaat de slipkoppeling eerder slippen--

Lodestar maakt zijn slipkoppeling op 180% en is verder niet af te stellen. 
dus dan kunnen we deze discusie ook afsluiten.

gr jeroen

----------


## havvyan

> hoi Havvyan,
> Het is dat wel een bericht van lange tijd geleden, maar de takel werkt nog steeds het zelfde. 
> De takel waarover we hier praten is de CM Lodestar. Als je wilt kan ik je wel eens een handleiding over deze takels toesturen. misschien ga je dan beter begrijpen hoe deze takels werken.
> 
> het eerste voorbeeld wat jij aangrijpt gaat inderdaad over statische last.
> Dit is een stilhangende last waarbij de rem de last op zijn plaats houd.
> 
> als de stilhangende last toch nog meer last krijgt, ( de ketting van de naasthangende motor breekt of zo) dan zal de slipkoppeling in werking treden. dat is het doel geweest van dit onderzoek. 
> --gaat de rem eerder slippen of gaat de slipkoppeling eerder slippen--
> ...



denk dat ik een recenter heb en een veel ouder(+-20 jaar) en alles wat er tussen zit ,zal je volgende keer sterkere koffie geven.
datgene wat jij beschrijft kan in de industrie misschien(ik betweifel dit) :Frown:  
hier zoiezo niet. :Big Grin:  
meer als 180% ???? bij 200 %WLL komt de takel naar beneden?!?!?(industrie)
hier de trus
(continu belasting)dit is theorie ,in de praktijk zal dit hoger zijn(tegen de 400%)

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> denk dat ik een recenter heb en een veel ouder(+-20 jaar) en alles wat er tussen zit ,zal je volgende keer sterkere koffie geven.
> datgene wat jij beschrijft kan in de industrie misschien(ik betweifel dit) 
> hier zoiezo niet. 
> meer als 180% ???? bij 200 %WLL komt de takel naar beneden?!?!?(industrie)
> hier de trus
> (continu belasting)dit is theorie ,in de praktijk zal dit hoger zijn(tegen de 400%)



een recentere. te gek man. lekker belangrijk.
Heeft lodestar een recentere CM-L. 
wat is er dan vernieuwd de laatste maanden denk jij?

ik begrijp weinig van jouw uitleg en je tegenwoord. 

Havvay schrijft: 
wat jij beschrijft kan in de industrie misschien ( ik betweifel dit) hier zoiezo niet. 

wat kan zoiezo niet? industrie? we hebben het hier over rigging in entertainment. 
Het verhaal over de Lodestar zijn feiten. geen discutabele onderwerpen.

bij 200% WLL komt de takel naar beneden
200% moet zijn 500%

je hebt ook goede takel prutsers

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Havvyan,

Ik moet Jeroen hier wel bijvallen,
want ik meen dat ik iets van dit onderwerp zou moeten snappen,
maar jouw betoog is voor mij ook weinig samenhangend en "to the point". 
(en dat nog afgezien van de vele spelfouten ..... er zit een spellingscontrole funktie op het forum) 
Ik ken Jeroen als sinds 1987 en weet dat hij de zaken heel serieus neemt,
(en respecteer hem ook zeer in zijn hoedanigheid van mijn opvolger als voorzitter van de ARGH),
en zijn beschrijving van het hele proces snijdt meer hout dan jouw opmerking over +-20 jaar.... waar je die periode vandaan vist en in welk verband is voor mij een raadsel .....???????????????
De CM-Lodestars stammen al uit 1955, dus dan hebben we het over 50 jaar.
Mijn ervaringen met de CM-Lodestars (en de firma waarvoor jij werkt) gaan terug tot 1983/4, maar dat is geen issue in dit verband... 
En ik heb in die periode bij Wally Blount en zijn collega's tot 4 keer toe mijn Lodestar certificaat 'behaald', maar ook dat is niet van belang ....

Wat maakt die +-20 jaar een vermeldenswaardig feit?

en dat van die koffie .... wat moeten wij daarmee op dit forum?
Dit forum valt niet onder de categorie werk, dus dan ook geen gedoe met koffie .... maar gewoon: BIER!  
En hebben we het over *sterk* bier, doe dan maar een Duvel!

Enne als Jeroen iets beschrijft gaat ie toch niet zitten leuteren over 'de industrie', maar dan praat hij - net als wij allemaal hier - voor 99,9% van de gevallen over de 'entertainment'.
'truss' is trouwens met 2 ss-en... (zelfs in enkelvoud) 
maar wat heeft dat nou weer met dit takel-topic van doen?

graag wat helderheid (ook voor derden) vasthouden in je betoog.

----------


## havvyan

ik zal de volgende keer wat exacter zijn.
en de spellingscontrole is in het engels??? :Big Grin:

----------


## havvyan

als ik met drie lodestars ( type L ) een truss van 1500kg een meter omhoog hijs en dan stop.
daarna knip ik van twee lodestars de ketting door.
dan blijft de truss stil hangen.
druk ik op de hijsknop dan blijft de truss nog altijd stil hangen.
druk ik op de zakknop dan zal de truss zakken.
de takel zal eerder bezwijken dan de last laten vallen.
komt door de weerstand van de slipkoppeling en de tandwielen.
als de last wel naar beneden komt zal de valsnelheid niet hoger zijn dan +_6 tot 8 meter per min.

jeroens uitleg van statische belasting klopt niet :Embarrassment:  

is dit beter??? :Big Grin:

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> als ik met drie lodestars ( type L ) een truss van 1500kg een meter omhoog hijs en dan stop.
> daarna knip ik van twee lodestars de ketting door.
> dan blijft de truss stil hangen.
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> Dit zou kunnen.
> 
> De slipkoppeling is zo gemaakt:
> 
> ...



 
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## rinus bakker

> als ik met drie lodestars ( type L ) een truss van 1500kg een meter omhoog hijs en dan stop.
> daarna knip ik van twee lodestars de ketting door.
> dan blijft de truss stil hangen.



Hallo havvy,
ik heb de indruk dat je met dit soort opmerkingen de realiteit en de samenhang tussen het takel-en-truss gebruik een beetje uit het oog verliest.
Of dat je denkt dat takels misschien wel, maar trussen niet stuk kunnen.
Àlles kan (en gaat soms ook echt) kapot. Daarover gaan weer andere topics hier op het forum.
Maar laten we het niet al te theoretisch maken, en de zaken een beetje aan de praktijk blijven koppelen.
Een Loadprotector (CM-taal) is een overlastbeveiliging... is er een te grote last dan moet die voorkomen dat de takel deze last hijst. 
En dan treedt er meestal (dwz bij 95% van alle takelfabrikanten) een soort slipkoppelingsmechanisme in werking, en komt de te zware last niet vrij van de vloer.
Maar als deze last in de gehesen situatie plotseling zwaarder wordt (lastkanteling cq zwaartepuntverandering bij meerdere takels op 1 last,... of klimmende, zwierende of zwaaiende personen erop of aan - verzin het zelf maar....) dan is dat een gevaarlijk principe. 
En dus is het zaak dat die slip niet leidt tot een vrije val! 
Verplicht in de EU is nu 1,25 x statische of dynamische last, maar dat wordt waarschijnlijk 1,6 x statisch en 1,1 x dynamisch als ik de EN-ontwerpnorm mag gaan geloven. 
En of de Lodestar nu bij 1,25, bij 1,4 of bij 1,8 x gaat, dat maakt niet  zoveel uit. Ik heb voorbeelden van alle drie de gevallen gehoord. 
Van mijn allereerste (en laatste) riggingbaas ontdekte ik dat hij er blind op vertrouwde dat er 1350 kg een L gehangen kon worden. 
(Veronica Countdown Live met oa. Bryan Adams in de Rijnhal in 1985/6(?). Toen ben ik flink aan die Yank gaan twijfelen en ben de CM's echt gaan waarderen. Maar ik verrotte het om het zo op te hangen dus deed ie het zelf maar.) 
Uiteindelijk gaat elke takel toch een keer door zijn grens - en dan zijn wij al zo nalatig (en strafbaar) als de klote geweest. 
Dat zou ons op een verstandige wijze 'slimmer' moeten maken: nooit meer dan de helft van het nominale hijsvermogen (de "WLL") eraan.
Dus met 1500 kg aan 3 x type L zit je al direct weer fout! Tenminste als die last bedoeld is in UDL op een statisch onbepaalde truss op drie steunpunten......

----------


## havvyan

het was maar een voorbeeld over de takels.
dat de truss dan dubbel gaat is logies.
volgende keer een blok beton.
hier wordt gerekend met 0,5 werkbelasting maar daar is de loadprotector niet op afgesteld.
wat betekend UDL??

----------


## FUTereLIGHT

Heej nu we toch bezig zijn over de CM Lodestar
Is het normaal als een rigg ongeveer een 0.5 meter scheef hangt op 6 meter hoogte terwijl je ze het zelfde aan stuurt?
(ik heb het hier over 1 truss van 10 meter aan 2 takels)

----------


## havvyan

> Heej nu we toch bezig zijn over de CM Lodestar
> Is het normaal als een rigg ongeveer een 0.5 meter scheef hangt op 6 meter hoogte terwijl je ze het zelfde aan stuurt?
> (ik heb het hier over 1 truss van 10 meter aan 2 takels)



dit is veel,maar binnen de tolerantie. :Confused: 
waarschijnlijk twee uiterste.
een van de twee takels omwisselen.
lodestar takels zijn niet gesynchroniseerd(kost te veel) :Smile:

----------


## Leks

hmm een halve meter vind ik idd wel erg veel op 6 m (bijna 9 procent).
zijn het dezelfde takels? ( niet 500kg en 1000kg, ongeveer even oud?)
Opzich ben ik het probleem wel vaker tegen gekomen bij takels. dit mag eigenlijk niet ( loopsnelheid van de ketting hoort gelijk te zijn, iets met motor toeren en draaistroom enzo) ik raad je dan ook aan bij de volgende controle men hier even op te wijzen, zodat ze er even goed naar kijken.

met vriendelijke groet,
Leks

----------


## tinnus

hallo heren

ik heb nog een vraag over het lekken van het vet bij de rem. naar wat ik begreep lost cm dit dus op door een kit-laagje aan te brengen op de lagers. nu heb ik dat ook gezien op sommige takels dat dat gedaan is en daar lekt het idd niet meer.. maar nu heb ik een takel waar dat nog niet gedaan is. nu de vraag 

1. kan ik dit alsnog zelf aanbrengen 

2. zo ja wat kan ik dan het beste gebruiken daar voor 

of kan ik het gewoon laten zo en de rem gewoon elk jaar schoon maken ?

----------


## havvyan

gewoon laten zitten.
elk jaar bij de inspectie even je remmen nakijken.
lagers van de pinionshaft en de load protector blijven op de assen zitten bij demontage dus erg lastig om ze vast te kitten met silikonekit.
en er aan wennen dat als je de takel op zijn kant moet laten draaien,zet hem dan op de motorkant(liever helemaal niet op zijn kant).

----------


## Stoney3K

> Verplicht in de EU is nu 1,25 x statische of dynamische last, maar dat wordt waarschijnlijk 1,6 x statisch en 1,1 x dynamisch als ik de EN-ontwerpnorm mag gaan geloven. 
> En of de Lodestar nu bij 1,25, bij 1,4 of bij 1,8 x gaat, dat maakt niet  zoveel uit. Ik heb voorbeelden van alle drie de gevallen gehoord.



Geldt dat alleen voor takels of straks ook voor vaste installaties zoals theatertrekkenwanden, en vanaf welk tijdstip?

Bij CueSupport worden de belastingstests nog altijd met 125% statische belasting en 110% dynamische belasting uitgevoerd, en alle installaties zijn daarop ook ontworpen. Betekent dat dat alle theaters straks mogen gaan verbouwen om alle remmen te vervangen?

----------


## rinus bakker

De nieuwe generatie Lodestars haalt het niet bij de klassieke.
Zo ongeveer overal vandaan op deze aardbol hoor je de verhalen over de problemen 
met de Load-protectors en opgevreten kettingen.
Ik was ook heel verbaasd toen ik de nieuwe (5-pocket) nestenschijf zal, met bloedscherpe randen.
Kennelijk is de nieuwe versie een stuk minder 'vergevelijk' voor operator fouten dan de oude.
Maar ja, de "marktbeschermings-conspiratie" van de EU-fabrikanten dwong CM om de
ruim 50-jaar lang (!) bewezen betrouwbaarheid van 4 naar 5 pockets te brengen -
en de Loadprotector moest (vanwege het Duitse D8+ geneuzel) ook uit de 'drive chain'.

CM nu dus - vanwege EU-normerings-intriges - in de problemen, 
maar zelfs dan heeft menig EU-fabrikant nog steeds geen goed antwoord klaar.
Positieve uitzondering: GIS - een zwitserse takelboer. 
[ook wel bekend onder namen als Load guard of Lift champ].    


Kwa theatertrekken: 
Het moge duidelijk zijn dat een electrische theatertrek toch iets wezenlijk anders is dan een electrotakel.

Takels vallen onder de EN 14492-2 (uit m'n hoofd) en 
lieren (weer uit m'n hoofd) onder EN 14992-1.
Op zijn best zou je een trek daaronder kunnen "schuiven".
Maar het is meteen wel een heel ander verhaal als er frequentie/snelheidsregelaars worden toegepast. 
En dat is nu juist typisch voor theatertrekken.
De rem(men) heeft (hebben) daarmee een andere functie en werking binnen de machine.
De Machine Richtlijn vereist dat de fabrikant een RIE op zijn machine uitvoert.
(En daar schort het nogal eens aan.....)
Wat CUE support doet is mij onduidelijk want er is door de "moederfirma's" 
in de loop der jaren een zeer breed scala aan machine-types geinstalleerd.
Wat destijds goedkoop leek is nu duurkoop geworden.
Ook weer omdat men de regels na het spelen van het spel wil veranderen.
Maar dat is ook weer een beetje de eigen schuld van de theaterdirecties (zo rond ~1995-2000) 
die destijds eigenlijk niet van 'technische regels' wilden horen, 
bang als men was om (te)veel voor hun trekkenmachinerie te moeten betalen.
En dus kon elke installateur zakken tot bodemprijzen voor uitgeklede machinerien+besturingen.
Met alle gevolgen vandien voor de dump-stallateurs en de theaters.

----------


## BJD

Zelf was ik laatst op een locatie waar 4x 250kg CM's hangen in een vaste installatie. (niet zelfklimmende variant). De 4 takels dragen ieder een hoek van een trussgrid. Daarbij maakte de takels tijdens hijsbewegingen zo nu en dan een knarsend geluid. Ik heb het geheel ook doorgerekend en kwam tot de conclusie dat alle takels net wel/niet worden overbelast. Dat is met de standaard set er in (backdrops, frontlicht, parren en PA). Grote kans dus dat het geheel in het verleden meermaals is overbelast met uitgebreidere sets. Heeft iemand enig idee waar dit geluid vandaan zou kunnen komen?

----------


## rinus bakker

Heeft iemand een idee wie daar de inspectie en het onderhoud doet?
En wie dat spul dat op die manier heeft geinstalleerd? 
- en wie dat bij oplevering heeft goedgekeurd?
De Lodestar specialisten zitten in oa. Zaandam (?) Louis Reyners en Utrecht (!) RiggingBOX.
"_Een knarsend geluid_" - het lijkt wel een radioquiz.

----------


## BJD

Installatie is een jaar of 8 geleden door Alpha gedaan. Jaarlijkse keuring / onderhoud is voor zover mij bekend in de tussentijd nooit plaats gevonden. Ik was daar als gasttechnicus, heb aangegeven dat ze er naar moeten laten kijken. Maar het lijkt er op dat men daar niet goed doorheeft waar men mee te maken heeft. Bizarre situatie eigenlijk.

----------


## rinus bakker

En dat dan terwijl in de schouwburgen de I-SZW niet veel verder gaat dan om 
te controleren of de operators dat (belachelijk gedevalueerde) BMT papiertje wel hebben.
Alleen kun je de controlerende instantie(s) niet alles verwijten, [ook al snappen ze er vaak niet veel van].
De eigenaar/beheerder is direct verantwoordelijk - en vaak ook aansprakelijk.
Van een RI&E hebben deze kwibussen waarschijnlijk dus ook nog nooit gehoord.

Dus we wachten gewoon op het ongeluk.
En dan komt het begrip 'kans' ('waarschijnlijkheid') om de hoek.
Wat bij een klassiek type CM erg laag is.

----------

